# Rating bad b4 ride starts



## Tony T (May 2, 2014)

I am legally only allowed to carry 4 passengers and to break this law isn't worth taking the risk , yet i have on a number of occasions when i have arrived at the pick up point been asked if i could squeeze an extra passenger in the car for the journey ( 5 ) . Obviously i have to decline and explain that it is illegal and i don't want to risk my license .
So from the start of the ride i have already put there back up , because now there are only 3 of them in the car and 2 are getting another cab , so through no fault of my own and ignorance on there behalf i suffer a bad rating .
has anyone else had the same situation ?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes I have definitely encountered 5 riders trying to get into my 4 capacity. I don't allow it either. I know some drivers do. In most cases surprisingly the party declines and cancels the ride all together. I explain to them that like you said, it's the law, and I can't risk my job for them. I'd say in 500 rides though this only happens 3 or 4 times for me. Only one of those would I say I ended up getting a bad rating for. I think the problem with ratings lies more in getting regular 3s and 4s as an average response rather then the occasional 1 bomb from someone who isn't happy with life.


----------



## Tony T (May 2, 2014)

Yes I agree with you Jeeves .


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Hasn't happened yet to me. Done 116 jobs so far. Out of that 116, I remember only 1 job had 4 passengers. Had a few 3 passenger rides, thouh.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I have had several requests with 5 passengers where I had to tell them no. In all cases the ride was simply cancelled. Uber could do a lot to solve the problem by putting the 4 passenger limit in the description of the UberX service. But that would be too simple!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Happens all the time.
But lately at least they call ahead so we can cancel before I get there.
Even if they order a second Uber your rating will most likely be dinged in these cases.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

If you do get bad rating just because of that..would Uber help you out? Remove the rating?


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't start the trip until you know how many people are trying to get in. They can't rate you if you never start the trip. I dodged a few bullets that way.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Also do you really want to take half of them and have them complain and be jerks for the whole and then they ding your rating? Thanks for playing bro. I'll eat the cancel.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

There is a description with the type of service and how many passengers that can be taken. When I've had people ask to break the rules and carry more passengers, they know the rules, just want it their way.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Ummm, no is no.


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

I'm gonna start doing this with people who have open containers that aren't retail soft drink packages.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Out of that 116, I remember only 1 job had 4 passengers.


I'll bet you drive rush hours and not weekend nights.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> There is a description with the type of service and how many passengers that can be taken. When I've had people ask to break the rules and carry more passengers, they know the rules, just want it their way.


The main web site could be be clearer about UberX being a service for up to four passengers. There is no mention of a passenger limit in the description:

"Everyday cars for everyday use.
Better, faster, and cheaper than a taxi."


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> I'll bet you drive rush hours and not weekend nights.


Good point. Only once, I worked a Friday night.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

They know you can't take 5 people and are glad when I don't allow that. Who wants to cram like sardines on the back seat? 
The other point, it doesn't cost my passenger a penny more because another dude is paying for the second ride. And it gives an opportunity to the next uber car to make money


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

As both an X and XL car I say tell them to cancel and order uberXL. Make sure to tell them they pay a little more but will have plenty of room. My vehicle is a true 8 passenger although 7 is the most comfortable limit--I will be glad to take 6 anywhere. I do agree by not taking the 5 and starting the trip you are asking for a bad rating. Better to say no! and No is No as LuLu says! Do you guys really start the trip as soon as you arrive?


----------



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

I never get more than 4 rider so far, but i have experience pick up 2 rider with ''5 BIG LUGGAGE'' and I tell them to order Black SUV


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

On Uber there used to be a description of how many passengers each category of service can handle, though people can and do try to ignore it. However, I didn't find it when I just went looking.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

I have once taken 5 people (all girls) across town in my car with a capacity of 4. I told the girls I can only take 4 and one girl put a 20 on my console and I said hop in and lets do this. If I wasn't already dying of a slow death (lack of pings) I wouldn't of taken the 5 girls. End of story 32 dollar ride, plus 20 on the console equals 52.00 jammed in the car with 3 of the 5 girls in the smoking hot status, kind of felt like Hugh Hefner for a bit.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> kind of felt like Hugh Hefner for a bit.


Hahaha.. I needed that laugh. Just canceled on two women who were showing their displeasure before the ride. The F-en rating systems pits drivers and riders against each other. Needed to find parking as they had 4 bags and I didn't want to double park. They huffed and puffed and told me they had a flight to catch in an hour. Byeeeeeeeee..........


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

When i first started, it was like my 3rd day...i crammed 6 people in my car...i had no idea it was illegal, they were girls and sat on each other's lap...and they were so hot and one of them smelled really good...so we all crammed in there and the girl in the middle was just spread eagle ontop of another girl's lap...

I have an Is350, the back seat it small and cramped as hell...man it was funny, thank god nothing happened that night...


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

kalo said:


> Hahaha.. I needed that laugh. Just canceled on two women who were showing their displeasure before the ride. The F-en rating systems pits drivers and riders against each other. Needed to find parking as they had 4 bags and I didn't want to double park. They huffed and puffed and told me they had a flight to catch in an hour. Byeeeeeeeee..........


Kalo "byeeeeeeeee" LMAO


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

kalo said:


> Needed to find parking as they had 4 bags and I didn't want to double park.


You would think they would have the common sense to wait for you at a spot where you can safely and legally park, so you can load their luggage easily.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> You would think they would have the common sense to wait for you at a spot where you can safely and legally park, so you can load their luggage easily.


That would make to much sense.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

I had a doctor want a ride at the corner of two of the busiest streets in the Medical Center with a huge bus behind me. I stopped for about 15 seconds and texted him and told him to meet me at his valet parking. When he got in the car he said he should have pinged me from the valet area. When I dropped him off, I am 99% sure he rated me right away and it wasn't a 5. Thank you doctor. I appreciate you trying to get me run over by a bus.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Last weekend I picked up a girl and some friends on club row. Cops flagged me in and I loaded up and split. Got to the destination and it was like a clown car unloading. I had 5 pax in a 4 seater. One girl and five guys. The girl talked my ear off and the dudes passed out. Good ride and tip, no car damage.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> I had a doctor want a ride


Doctor = avoid.. I'm better than you egotists.. The oncologist I had rated me a 2 I think.. Must have said something he didn't like..


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

If you are over-loaded, and there's an accident, you're not just out of business, your life is over. Seriously, don't EVER do that. If someone put $1000.00 on the dash I would still refuse. Just cancel beforehand and move on.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

I am not as forgiving as I may have been when I started. Knowing that they can see us outside their location on the App, get a notification we have arrived, AND can text/call us and still don't lift a finger in a difficult location or even appear...I don't hesitate to cancel. I just request they are not charged. And that only to save my rating as there appears to be ambiguity on their ability to rate a canceled/charged ride. 

Had a ping this AM to the Chronicle in morning rush hr traffic. No parking anywhere, no valet line, and no visible people looking for a ride, and no response to text or call. I suppose I was expected to circle the block 3-4 times until they came down? 

I canceled as I made the first turn. Got an airport request 30 seconds later. I should be amazed at people's lack of consideration. 

But I'm not.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

BeachBum said:


> Last weekend I picked up a girl and some friends on club row. Cops flagged me in and I loaded up and split. Got to the destination and it was like a clown car unloading. I had 5 pax in a 4 seater. One girl and five guys. The girl talked my ear off and the dudes passed out. Good ride and tip, no car damage.


BeachBum, "No Car Damage" LMAO


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I have once taken 5 people (all girls) across town in my car with a capacity of 4. I told the girls I can only take 4 and one girl put a 20 on my console and I said hop in and lets do this. If I wasn't already dying of a slow death (lack of pings) I wouldn't of taken the 5 girls. End of story 32 dollar ride, plus 20 on the console equals 52.00 jammed in the car with 3 of the 5 girls in the smoking hot status, kind of felt like Hugh Hefner for a bit.


LOL!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

kalo said:


> Doctor = avoid.. I'm better than you egotists.. The oncologist I had rated me a 2 I think.. Must have said something he didn't like..


Ask a waiter who he would serve, doctors, or lawyers? They'll probably say, "lawyers"

It's a generalization, but doctors are lousy tippers. Sales people are usually the best. Celebrity clients are hit or miss. Many celebrities often don't carry cash. With them, you want them traveling with their management people. The manager usually has a roll of $50's for "petty" expenses like tipping.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Hasn't happened yet to me. Done 116 jobs so far. Out of that 116, I remember only 1 job had 4 passengers. Had a few 3 passenger rides, thouh.


Do you all not allow passengers in the front seat? I noticed UberPop in Brussels claimed a capacity of 3 and in the US we claim a capacity of 4 (1 front, 3 back) for UberX.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I put 4 in mine, but it never fails .. you have the drunks who want to take more than 4. I usually say, "I can fit 4 + me .. so pick a friend you don't like that much, or get another Uber for 2 of you."


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, just saying only had 1 job (when I posted that) with 4 passengers. Had a few more since then.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I put 4 in mine, but it never fails .. you have the drunks who want to take more than 4. I usually say, "I can fit 4 + me .. so pick a friend you don't like that much, or get another Uber for 2 of you."


LOL!


----------



## djbragg (Sep 14, 2014)

Setting as we don't have Uber xl here in Greenville I get numerous riders work 6 or more. Lucky for them (not for me) I hand a Honda Odessy van. If we had xl available the two our three available bigger vehicles would makes more money. That being said on slow nights, or really bad days they have even crammed up to 10 on there, all be it only for two our three blocks. 
I know it said four on the app, but I have a van that seats 8 comfortably so I'll take what I can get, when I can get it.

Does anyone know how long till they usually roll out Uber XL in as new city?


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

julianashusband said:


> I had a doctor want a ride at the corner of two of the busiest streets in the Medical Center with a huge bus behind me. I stopped for about 15 seconds and texted him and told him to meet me at his valet parking. When he got in the car he said he should have pinged me from the valet area. When I dropped him off, I am 99% sure he rated me right away and it wasn't a 5. Thank you doctor. I appreciate you trying to get me run over by a bus.


you were undoubtedly blessed by his mere presence.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

djbragg said:


> Does anyone know how long till they usually roll out Uber XL in as new city?


Charlotte launched Sept 13, 2013 and added XL September 2014, but the GM told me it's all about coverage. If Uber thinks they can provide consistent coverage with the XL line they will launch it. They don't want to launch in a city if they won't have coverage.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I've broken the rules 

If it's some hot chicks no f*cks are given about the rules

And it's true that pax will know the seating limit and ignore it, so I don't really think more clarification would matter.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I drive an XL and love it when people order an X and then show up with 5 or 6 passengers. They're so happy! They cannot believe their good luck! After they exit I give them a one star rating and request a fare review for XL. Uber has given it to me each time (4 times). No sense in arguing with them or giving them a chance to one star me. 5 stars every time.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I drive an XL and love it when people order an X and then show up with 5 or 6 passengers. They're so happy! They cannot believe their good luck! After they exit I give them a one star rating and request a fare review for XL. Uber has given it to me each time (4 times). No sense in arguing with them or giving them a chance to one star me. 5 stars every time.


X & XL here. Thanks for that tip!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

BostonBandit said:


> X & XL here. Thanks for that tip!


You're welcome. Just giving the passengers what they need/deserve.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I have girls tell me before that they know of XL but no X driver has ever turned down their extra passengers that exceed capacity in the year they've used the service.

They all know there's a limit. It does say when you tap on the details for X or XL. They just expect the world to conform to them. I've almost always declined.

However, this past weekend I picked up a bunch of 16-17 year old girls in a tough area and they were heading to homecoming. They somehow fit 6 high school girls in my 4 pax vehicle, with 5 in the back. They were all less than 100#. I've had three dudes in the back take up more space than these tiny *****es. I let this one slide since it was a short ride and they were in a weird area to ask a couple of scantily dressed high school girls to hang out on their own while waiting for another car.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

duggles said:


> ..no X driver has ever turned down their extra passengers that exceed capacity in the year they've used the service.





duggles said:


> I've almost always declined.





duggles said:


> They just expect the world to conform to them.


And we all know WHY they expect this. It's because the drivers bend over and take it.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Actually, the worst of it was they then had me drop them at a Starbucks where one of their friends was waiting in daddy's SUV Mercedes (still only 5 pax vehicle) and watched the 6 girls in my car climb into the Mercedes SUV with the 3 girls already inside. Magically, 9 high school girls were all of a sudden inside a 5 pax vehicle (two up front, 5 in the back seat, 2 in the trunk area).


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

duggles said:


> However, this past weekend I picked up a bunch of 16-17 year old girls in a tough area and they were heading to homecoming.





duggles said:


> Actually, the worst of it was they then had me drop them at a Starbucks where one of their friends was waiting in daddy's SUV Mercedes.


Interesting that 6 HS girls from a "tough area" chose to pay for a Uber ride to a free Mercedes SUV ride. When I was in HS....I wouldn't have wasted money on something like that. How much did you make for taking such a risk with 6 HS girls going to Starbucks for a free ride?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Interesting that 6 HS girls from a "tough area" chose to pay for a Uber ride to a free Mercedes SUV ride. When I was in HS....I wouldn't have wasted money on something like that. How much did you make for taking such a risk with 6 HS girls going to Starbucks for a free ride?


Doesn't matter because I had no way of knowing until I got to them and they got in the car to give me an address how much I'd be making. The ride was there and the circumstances led me to believe it was worth continuing in this instance.

And it was her dad's account she was using for the night. Rich parents choose to allow their kids to use these services. They make that choice. I made the choice to accept the ride because it feels wrong to leave a couple of high school girls in a questionable area, late at night. If it was my kid, they wouldn't be stuck up, entitled, scantily dressed, or using MY uber account. But not my kids.

On another note, it was a 3.75x fare and was just under $20 for 15 mins of time total and 2 miles of travel, plus another mile to pickup the paxs.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ah, high school. I remember being one of seven in my friend's '67 Mustang convertible. And his brother got ten into his '69 hardtop!!


----------



## devin dolphin (Sep 20, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> I'll bet you drive rush hours and not weekend nights.


yep had a few myself. Got there and tried to fit a 5th in the car, I told them sorry the law only allows 4 per car, The customer asks "can you make an exception?, I ask are you paying my ticket if I get caught? LOL. He replied No, I said then there is your answer. So two got out and called a cab, I took 3, I explained the situation to them and they said another uber driver allowed it, why not me? I said because I don't want to may MOA fines, if the other driver allowed it that is on them. So the other 3 got out and said they would request the driver that allowed it before. Haha. I said fine by me, but please don't let this effect my rating, In the future it states on the request Max 4, Unless the driver wants to pay the fine then stick to it. I think, Uber should have an option up for us as to how many are coming in the party, that would help us alot and notify the customer of the limits and waste less time and gas for us in the future.


----------



## devin dolphin (Sep 20, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> I have once taken 5 people (all girls) across town in my car with a capacity of 4. I told the girls I can only take 4 and one girl put a 20 on my console and I said hop in and lets do this. If I wasn't already dying of a slow death (lack of pings) I wouldn't of taken the 5 girls. End of story 32 dollar ride, plus 20 on the console equals 52.00 jammed in the car with 3 of the 5 girls in the smoking hot status, kind of felt like Hugh Hefner for a bit.


LOL. Well in that situation I would have told the others to lie down and not be visible. My car has tinted windows so not like cops would see them to pull me over. Can't say I wouldn't have done any different if they tip that big and are smoken HOT, YA. Its worth the Ticket. LMAO


----------



## devin dolphin (Sep 20, 2014)

It also helps to have a van in this situation. Vans hid better then a car.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

My car seats 4 but fits 6. I have a big trunk. Besides...when 4 chicks pile in the back and start taking off their clothes why would you say no?


----------

